# Any advice on what bloodline this Bully could be?



## LegendBully (Mar 5, 2015)

I just adopted this new wonderful pit to the family, only problem is the people I got him from wasn't sure what kind of pit he was I could use yalls advice please! he is 15 months old stands at 17-18 inches in height,his weight is about 50 pounds estimate. He is short and stocky, got a blackish blue coat with white.. any advice would be very appreciative. #Gotti #mikeland #razoredge etc.??Thanks everyone


----------



## LegendBully (Mar 5, 2015)

Idk how to post pictures of him/:


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Unfortunately there's no way to determine bloodline just by looking at a dog. Without a pedigree it's impossible to know.


----------



## LegendBully (Mar 5, 2015)

If u don't mind me asking what's a pedigree


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

A pedigree is a history of the dogs lineage. Who it's siblings, parents - grandparents - great grandparents etc, were and what they accomplished with showing or working. This is documented and registered. When you buy a pedigreed dog from a reputable breeder you get these papers.

BTW, welcome to the forum!

Joe


----------

